# Internet für bestimmten Rechner/User im Netzwerk sperren



## berndf78 (9. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe bereits mehrere Stunden mit der Suche verbracht, jedoch noch immer keine Lösung gefunden.

Folgendes:

Ich habe ein Netzwerk (WLAN), bestehend aus:

1. Hauptrechner (Vista Ultimate) mit Internetverbindung
2. Laptop (Vista Home Premium) greift über Hauptrechner auf Internet zu, und kann auch auf freigegebene Daten zugreifen.
3. Desktop beim Nachbarn (XP Pro) soll nur auf freigegebene Daten zugreifen können, nicht jedoch versehentlich aufs Internet!

Ich verbinde mich selbst (Hauptrechner) mit einem UMTS / 3.6 Mbit USB-Modem ins Internet. Also kein Router oder dergleichen.

Das Problem besteht darin, das mein Nachbar aufs I-Netz zugreifen kann. Musste es ja freigeben, da sonst Laptop nicht zugreifen kann.

Wie kann ich das für Ihn sperren, ohne das ich auf seinem Rechner was verändern muss, und auch keine Software kaufen muss.

Sonstige Software: F-Secure Internet Security.


Besten Dank für Lösungsvorschläge

Bernd


----------



## berndf78 (9. November 2007)

Hallo Leute, ich bins nochmal!

Ich glaube, die Lösung gefunden zu haben, bin mir jedoch noch nicht ganz sicher, da ich es erst in 2-3 Stunden versuchen kann.

Mein Lösungsansatz:

Konto des Betreffenden mit Jugendschutz versehen, und Web-Einschränkung auf nur über Liste zulassen --> Liste leer lassen.
Ich hoffe, das funktioniert so. Wie gesagt, kann es erst in ein paar Stunden versuchen.
Werde euch dann Bericht erstatten.

Sollte dies jedoch wer lesen, und sich sicher sein das dies nicht möglich ist, bitte ich um Antwort.

Danke

Bernd


----------

